# Wizards Player of the Game (2005-2006)



## MJG

Once again, let's keep track of the top players in each game. As this is more or less my opinon, feel free to disagree in the appropriate game thread if you think I'm way off. If majority disagrees with me, I'll make the necessary change. You'll find links to the box score and recap of each game as well, so if you ever want to take a trip back to where we've been this season, let this thread be your starting point.

<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="5"> <tbody><tr><td width="135"><center>*Player*</center></td><td width="135"><center>*... of the Game*</center></td><td width="135"><center>*Honorable Mention*</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Gilbert Arenas</center></td><td><center>34</center></td><td><center>27</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Chucky Atkins
</center></td><td><center>1</center></td><td><center>5</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Andray Blatche
</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>2</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Caron Butler
</center></td><td><center>12</center></td><td><center>33</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Antonio Daniels
</center></td><td><center>3</center></td><td><center>14</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Jarvis Hayes
</center></td><td><center>1</center></td><td><center>4</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Brendan Haywood
</center></td><td><center>3</center></td><td><center>17</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Antawn Jamison
</center></td><td><center>21</center></td><td><center>32</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Jared Jeffries
</center></td><td><center>1</center></td><td><center>8</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Michael Ruffin
</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>1</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Donell Taylor
</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>2</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>Etan Thomas
</center></td><td><center>0</center></td><td><center>8</center></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## MJG

*11.2.05 - Wizards 99, Raptors 96* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 29 points (12-21 FG, 2-5 3P, 3-6 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 10 points (5-10 FG), 14 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, 34 minutes
*Jarvis Hayes*: 17 points (8-13 FG, 1-3 3P), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 22 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.4.05 - Wizards 86, Knicks 75* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 27 points (11-22 FG, 4-8 3P, 1-1 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 20 points (8-22 FG, 2-4 3P, 2-2 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 46 minutes
*Michael Ruffin*: 5 points (2-4 FG, 1-2 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 steal, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.5.05 - Wizards 87, Magic 79* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 23 points (7-14 FG, 1-4 3P, 8-11 FT), 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 7 points (3-5 FG, 1-4 FT), 10 rebounds, 2 steals, 4 blocks, 30 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 30 points (11-23 FG, 3-6 3P, 5-6 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 42 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.9.05 - Clippers 102, Wizards 97* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 19 points (5-10 FG, 9-10 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 28 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Jarvis Hayes*: 16 points (6-12 FG, 2-4 3P, 2-3 FT), 7 rebounds, 29 minutes
*Etan Thomas*: 14 points (6-10 FG, 2-2 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 block, 17 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.11.05 - Wizards 137, Sonics 96* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 32 points (11-16 FG, 4-7 3P, 6-7 FT), 7 assists, 1 steal, 31 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 24 points (9-16 FG, 6-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 22 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 19 points (6-14 FG, 2-4 3P, 5-5 FT), 11 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 27 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.12.05 - Wizards 110, Spurs 95* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 43 points (15-20 FG, 4-8 3P, 9-14 FT), 1 rebound, 6 assists, 1 steal, 41 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 17 points (6-12 FG, 5-7 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 34 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 19 points (9-17 FG, 1-2 3P), 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 35 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.15.05 - Cavaliers 114, Wizards 99* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 26 points (9-19 FG, 1-3 3P, 7-9 FT), 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 36 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 12 points (5-8 FG, 2-6 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 blocks, 28 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 14 points (5-11 FG, 4-4 FT), 1 assist, 2 steals, 28 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.17.05 - Timberwolvs 109, Wizards 98* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 33 points (10-20 FG, 6-8 3P, 7-8 FT), 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 47 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 15 points (7-13 FG, 1-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 30 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 14 points (6-10 FG, 2-2 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 blocks, 29 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.19.05 - Nets 89, Wizards 83* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 23 points (9-20 FG, 1-2 3P, 4-7 FT), 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 6 steals, 39 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 13 points (4-10 FG, 5-6 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 steal, 4 blocks, 28 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 11 points (5-14 FG, 1-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 34 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.22.05 - Nuggets 108, Wizards 105* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 36 points (10-25 FG, 4-11 3P, 12-15 FT), 2 rebounds, 10 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 46 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 26 points (11-24 FG, 1-3 3P, 3-5 FT), 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 40 minutes
*Jarvis Hayes*: 15 points (7-11 FG, 1-2 3P), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 31 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.23.05 - Magic 91, Wizards 83* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 25 points (11-19 FG, 2-6 3P, 1-2 FT), 16 rebounds, 1 steal, 38 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 19 points (6-19 FG, 1-5 3P, 6-7 FT), 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 2 steals, 43 minutes
*Antonio Daniels*: 9 points (3-7 FG, 1-3 3P, 2-2 FT), 1 rebound, 2 assists, 24 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.25.05 - Wizards 120, Pistons 114* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Chucky Atkins*: 20 points (7-10 FG, 6-7 3P), 2 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 22 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 22 points (6-22 FG, 2-7 3P, 8-9 FT), 20 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 56 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 27 points (9-16 FG, 9-10 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 39 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.26.05 - Bobcats 100, Wizards 82* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Brendan Haywood*: 16 points (6-7 FG, 4-4 FT), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 27 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 20 points (8-22 FG, 2-5 3P, 2-4 FT), 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals, 40 minutes
*Chucky Atkins*: 9 points (3-8 FG, 2-5 3P, 1-2 FT), 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 31 minutes


----------



## MJG

*11.30.05 - Wizards 96, Blazers 89* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 20 points (9-19 FG, 2-2 FT), 15 rebounds, 1 block, 36 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 28 points (8-19 FG, 4-7 3P, 8-9 FT), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, 1 block, 37 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 13 points (5-9 FG, 3-6 FT), 9 rebounds, 2 blocks, 31 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.2.05 - Bucks 105, Wizards 102* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 27 points (11-17 FG, 5-6 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 34 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 34 points (14-23 FG, 3-6 3P, 3-4 FT), 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 41 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 15 points (6-11 FG, 1-2 3P, 2-5 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 35 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.6.05 - Wizards 119, Raptors 111* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 37 points (13-24 FG, 4-9 3P, 7-11 FT), 1 rebound, 9 assists, 2 steals, 49 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 26 points (11-26 FG, 4-8 FT), 14 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 47 minutes
*Jarvis Hayes*: 21 points (8-15 FG, 3-5 3P, 2-3 FT), 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 37 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.8.05 - Pacers 111, Wizards 87* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Brendan Haywood*: 10 points (4-9 FG, 2-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 blocks, 23 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 16 points (7-17 FG, 1-6 3P, 1-2 FT), 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 37 minutes
*Etan Thomas*: 10 points (2-3 FG, 6-6 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 steal, 16 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.10.05 - Bulls 118, Wizards 111* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 42 points (11-22 FG, 4-7 3P, 16-20 FT), 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 6 steals, 1 block, 44 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 16 points (5-15 FG, 1-3 3P, 5-7 FT), 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 40 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 16 points (6-8 FG, 4-4 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, 29 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.11.05 - Heat 104, Wizards 101* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 28 points (14-22 FG), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 38 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Chucky Atkins*: 26 points (8-13 FG, 6-8 3P, 4-4 FT), 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 32 minutes
*Etan Thomas*: 5 points (1-3 FG, 3-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 blocks, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.13.05 - Wizards 94, Nets 74* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Jarvis Hayes*: 19 points (7-12 FG, 4-5 3P, 1-1 FT), 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 35 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Chucky Atkins*: 12 points (4-10 FG, 3-7 3P, 1-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 45 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 12 points (3-8 FG, 6-6 FT), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 27 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.16.05 - Lakers 97, Wizards 91* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 20 points (3-9 FG, 14-15 FT), 1 rebound, 1 assist, 4 steals, 32 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 29 points (6-20 FG, 4-14 3P, 13-14 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 46 minutes
*Etan Thomas*: 7 points (3-5 FG, 1-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, 19 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.18.05 - Blazers 97, Wizards 92* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 29 points (11-21 FG, 3-8 3P, 4-6 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antonio Daniels*: 11 points (3-5 FG, 1-2 3P, 4-4 FT), 1 rebound, 1 assist, 1 block, 22 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 10 points (3-7 FG, 4-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 25 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.19.05 - Sonics 111, Wizards 101* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 19 points (8-12 FG, 3-3 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 30 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 30 points (8-20 FG, 5-10 3P, 9-9 FT), 7 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 steal, 45 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 10 points (5-6 FG), 3 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 21 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.21.05 - Wizards 116, Nuggets 110* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 36 points (14-27 FG, 3-7 3P, 5-7 FT), 3 rebounds, 11 assists, 4 steals, 44 minutes

*Brendan Haywood*: 14 points (6-9 FG, 2-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 32 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 21 points (7-15 FG, 6-9 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 44 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.23.05 - Wizards 112, Suns 111* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 41 points (15-24 FG, 6-9 3P, 5-10 FT), 3 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 44 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 26 points (10-20 FG, 6-7 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 44 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 9 points (4-9 FG, 1-2 FT), 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 32 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.26.05 - Wizards 94, Lakers 91* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 34 points (11-23 FG, 2-7 3P, 10-11 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 16 points (5-13 FG, 1-1 3P, 5-6 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 38 minutes
*Chucky Atkins*: 12 points (5-9 FG, 2-6 3P), 1 assist, 1 steal, 24 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.28.05 - Suns 104, Wizards 99* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 22 points (9-16 FG, 4-5 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 38 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Etan Thomas*: 11 points (5-6 FG, 1-1 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 blocks, 25 minutes
*Chucky Atkins*: 11 points (4-9 FG, 3-5 3P), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 23 minutes


----------



## MJG

*12.30.05 - Heat 128, Wizards 113* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 47 points (15-29 FG, 4-9 3P, 13-14 FT), 7 rebounds, 8 assists, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Etan Thomas*: 13 points (4-9 FG, 5-6 FT), 11 rebounds, 2 blocks, 29 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 19 points (4-15 FG, 1-1 3P, 10-11 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.2.06 - Rockets 123, Wizards 111* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 44 points (13-25 FG, 5-10 3P, 13-16 FT), 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 17 points (8-15 FG, 1-2 3P), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 41 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 20 points (7-18 FG, 1-2 3P, 5-5 FT), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 40 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.6.06 - Knicks 113, Wizards 92* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 22 points (9-18 FG, 1-4 3P, 3-5 FT), 1 rebound, 4 assists, 3 steals, 34 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 22 points (8-17 FG, 1-2 3P, 5-5 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 37 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 16 points (4-13 FG, 8-8 FT), 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 36 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.7.06 - Wizards 103, Celtics 102* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 31 points (7-18 FG, 17-18 FT), 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 steals, 46 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 24 points (11-22 FG, 2-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 37 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 9 points (4-7 FG, 1-4 FT), 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block, 29 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.9.06 - Jazz 97, Wizards 89* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 30 points (12-19 FG, 2-3 3P, 4-5 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 39 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antonio Daniels*: 15 points (5-9 FG, 5-6 FT), 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 33 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 14 points (6-17 FG, 1-4 3P, 1-1 FT), 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 steals, 33 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.11.06 - Wizards 103, Hawks 72* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Jared Jeffries*: 15 points (5-8 FG, 2-2 3P, 3-3 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 27 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Donell Taylor*: 15 points (6-8 FG, 1-1 3P, 2-3 FT), 2 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 18 minutes
*Andray Blatche*: 9 points (4-7 FG, 1-1 3P), 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 17 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.13.06 - Wizards 94, Pacers 85* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 37 points (12-18 FG, 1-4 3P, 12-14 FT), 4 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 24 points (9-20 FG, 2-2 3P, 4-6 FT), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 5 steals, 41 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 9 points (3-7 FG, 3-5 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, 31 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.14.06 - Wizards 114, Hawks 106* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 33 points (11-24 FG, 3-7 3P, 8-11 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 46 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 23 points (8-19 FG, 7-7 FT), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks, 48 minutes
*Antonio Daniels*: 18 points (4-9 FG, 1-1 3P, 9-10 FT), 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 31 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.16.06 - Wizards 104, Sixers 76* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 22 points (6-12 FG, 10-12 FT), 5 rebounds, 12 assists, 2 blocks, 38 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 23 points (9-13 FG, 1-1 3P, 4-4 FT), 1 rebound, 2 assists, 2 steals, 32 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 12 points (4-8 FG, 4-6 FT), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 24 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.18.06 - Magic 106, Wizards 98* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 30 points (12-18 FG, 3-4 3P, 3-4 FT), 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 44 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antonio Daniels*: 17 points (5-9 FG, 7-9 FT), 6 assists, 29 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 18 points (6-18 FG, 2-4 3P, 4-7 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks, 42 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.20.06 - Wizards 110, Hornets 99* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 33 points (11-24 FG, 2-2 3P, 9-11 FT), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 26 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 20 points (8-18 FG, 2-4 3P, 2-2 FT), 11 rebounds, 6 assists, 42 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 8 points (4-6 FG), 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 31 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.22.06 - Grizzlies 93, Wizards 82* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 25 points (11-20 FG, 3-4 3P), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 44 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 24 points (8-21 FG, 2-7 3P, 6-8 FT), 8 rebounds, 8 assists, 3 steals, 47 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 16 points (5-12 FG, 6-6 FT), 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.25.06 - Wizards 89, Celtics 87* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Brendan Haywood*: 21 points (9-12 FG, 3-4 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block, 35 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 26 points (8-18 FG, 4-5 3P, 6-7 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 44 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 19 points (7-21 FG, 5-5 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 41 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.27.06 - Bulls 90, Wizards 79* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 21 points (9-23 FG, 2-9 3P, 1-2 FT), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 12 points (5-10 FG, 2-2 FT), 13 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block, 36 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 23 points (6-17 FG, 2-6 3P, 9-13 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 48 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.28.06 - Wizards 107, Bobcats 97* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 23 points (9-19 FG, 5-8 3P), 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 34 points (10-20 FG, 1-4 3P, 13-14 FT), 1 rebound, 3 assists, 1 steal, 42 minutes
*Etan Thomas*: 12 points (3-7 FG, 6-7 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks, 21 minutes


----------



## MJG

*1.31.06 - Wizards 84, Pacers 79* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 19 points (8-16 FG, 1-1 3P, 2-4 FT), 18 rebounds, 5 assists, 47 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 20 points (8-15 FG, 1-5 3P, 3-5 FT), 3 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 43 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 11 points (4-7 FG, 3-7 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 31 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.1.06 - Raptors 117, Wizards 112* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 35 points (11-21 FG, 5-10 3P, 8-11 FT), 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 22 points (7-14 FG, 4-5 3P, 4-4 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 39 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 18 points (8-13 FG, 2-2 FT), 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 35 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.4.06 - Wizards 98, Hawks 85* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 27 points (11-24 FG, 3-6 3P, 2-3 FT), 15 rebounds, 1 assist, 41 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 18 points (8-17 FG, 2-2 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 41 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 22 points (8-19 FG, 6-7 FT), 2 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 41 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.6.06 - Wizards 94, Magic 82* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 23 points (8-19 FG, 1-2 3P, 4-6 FT), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 6 steals, 43 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antonio Daniels*: 16 points (5-8 FG, 6-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 34 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 23 points (6-24 FG, 3-8 3P, 8-9 FT), 3 rebounds, 8 assists, 4 steals, 45 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.8.06 - Wizards 129, Warriors 124* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 34 points (12-24 FG, 10-12 FT), 15 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 46 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 45 points (11-24 FG, 23-25 FT), 5 rebounds, 7 assists, 43 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 18 points (6-14 FG, 2-3 3P, 4-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 42 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.10.06 - Wizards 101, Cavaliers 89* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 32 points (11-25 FG, 3-5 3P, 7-7 FT), 8 rebounds, 10 assists, 2 steals, 3 blocks, 47 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 28 points (9-14 FG, 3-4 3P, 7-11 FT), 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 40 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 14 points (7-13 FG), 10 rebounds, 31 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.12.06 - Wizards 107, 76ers 97* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antonio Daniels*: 17 points (3-9 FG, 11-11 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 31 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 27 points (6-15 FG, 15-15 FT), 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 39 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 21 points (8-19 FG, 2-4 3P, 3-4 FT), 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.13.06 - Hornets 97, Wizards 96* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 43 points (15-30 FG, 1-6 3P, 12-13 FT), 1 rebound, 5 assists, 2 steals, 43 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 20 points (9-17 FG, 2-3 3P), 10 rebounds, 46 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 10 points (4-10 FG, 2-2 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 33 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.15.06 - Mavericks 103, Wizards 97* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 27 points (10-18 FG, 1-2 3P, 6-6 FT), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 41 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 24 points (9-16 FG, 3-5 3P, 3-3 FT), 11 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 42 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 14 points (6-10 FG, 2-5 FT), 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 37 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.21.06 - Wizards 90, Timberwolves 78* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 34 points (14-23 FG, 1-4 3P, 5-6 FT), 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 43 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 19 points (5-13 FG, 9-12 FT), 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 43 minutes
*Brendan Haywood*: 9 points (1-5 FG, 7-10 FT), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 34 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.24.06 - Wizards 102, Cavaliers 94* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 24 points (9-15 FG, 4-5 3P, 2-2 FT), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals, 41 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antonio Daniels*: 10 points (5-7 FG), 1 rebound, 7 assists, 2 steals, 32 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 26 points (8-21 FG, 4-7 3P, 6-8 FT), 5 rebounds, 9 assists, 3 steals, 47 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.25.06 - Wizards 110, Knicks 89* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 46 points (13-16 FG, 7-10 3P, 13-14 FT), 1 rebound, 2 assists, 4 steals, 30 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antonio Daniels*: 14 points (4-6 FG, 1-1 3P, 5-5 FT), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 25 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 13 points (6-14 FG, 1-2 3P), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 35 minutes


----------



## MJG

*2.27.06 - Grizzlies 108, Wizards 98* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 35 points (12-23 FG, 6-10 3P, 3-4 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 46 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 37 points (12-21 FG, 4-6 3P, 9-11 FT), 1 rebound, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 45 minutes
*Antonio Daniels*: 9 points (2-7 FG, 5-6 FT), 1 rebound, 7 assists, 1 steal, 33 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.1.06 - Pacers 99, Wizards 93* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 20 points (8-17 FG, 1-6 3P, 3-5 FT), 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 41 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 28 points (8-24 FG, 1-8 3P, 11-13 FT), 1 rebound, 7 assists, 4 steals, 43 minutes
*Antonio Daniels*: 11 points (4-9 FG, 3-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 29 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.3.06 - 76ers 119, Wizards 113* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 33 points (10-25 FG, 3-6 3P, 10-14 FT), 2 rebounds, 8 assists, 4 steals, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 24 points (8-22 FG, 2-6 3P, 6-6 FT), 15 rebounds, 1 steal, 43 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 18 points (7-15 FG, 4-4 FT), 12 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 41 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.5.06 - Wizards 117, Kings 107* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 31 points (12-21 FG, 5-9 3P, 2-4 FT), 8 rebounds, 44 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 22 points (9-22 FG, 1-3 3P, 3-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 48 minutes
*Donell Taylor*: 10 points (4-6 FG, 2-2 FT), 2 rebounds, 6 assists, 20 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.7.06 - Celtics 116, Wizards 115* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 39 points (11-26 FG, 2-6 3P, 15-17 FT), 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 block, 51 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 23 points (9-14 FG, 2-3 3P, 3-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 46 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 25 points (11-21 FG, 2-4 3P, 1-2 FT), 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 47 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.8.06 - Heat 118, Wizards 112* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antonio Daniels*: 19 points (5-6 FG, 1-2 3P, 8-8 FT), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 39 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Etan Thomas*: 10 points (4-6 FG, 2-2 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block, 26 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 28 points (10-21 FG, 2-7 3P, 6-8 FT), 4 assists, 2 steals, 46 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.11.06 - Wizards 110, Pistons 92* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 30 points (10-14 FG, 4-6 3P, 6-8 FT), 6 rebounds, 1 steal, 38 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 34 points (13-19 FG, 4-8 3P, 4-6 FT), 2 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals, 40 minutes
*Antonio Daniels*: 16 points (5-8 FG, 2-2 3P, 4-4 FT), 1 rebound, 7 assists, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.14.06 - Wizards 119, Bobcats 114* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 35 points (13-19 FG, 5-9 3P, 4-6 FT), 4 assists, 1 steal, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 34 points (11-19 FG, 1-6 3P, 11-11 FT), 2 rebounds, 7 assists, 45 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 25 points (9-18 FG, 7-8 FT), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 45 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.15.06 - Wizards 107, Bobcats 99* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 34 points (11-17 FG, 4-7 3P, 8-10 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 38 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Jared Jeffries*: 14 points (6-9 FG, 1-1 3P, 1-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 21 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 20 points (7-15 FG, 1-4 3P, 5-5 FT), 12 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 45 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.17.06 - Mavericks 104, Wizards 94* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 26 points (10-19 FG, 2-5 3P, 4-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 47 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antonio Daniels*: 17 points (6-11 FG, 1-1 3P, 4-5 FT), 2 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 31 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 21 points (9-22 FG, 3-4 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 45 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.19.06 - Wizards 113, Bulls 104* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antonio Daniels*: 21 points (7-9 FG, 1-2 3P, 6-7 FT), 1 rebound, 3 assists, 1 block, 33 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 29 points (10-21 FG, 1-3 3P, 8-8 FT), 2 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 39 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 25 points (7-17 FG, 2-6 3P, 9-9 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 steals, 43 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.21.06 - Nets 112, Wizards 100* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 25 points (12-19 FG, 1-4 3P), 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 44 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antonio Daniels*: 18 points (6-11 FG, 6-6 FT), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 34 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 25 points (6-17 FG, 1-5 3P, 12-13 FT), 4 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 steal, 46 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.23.06 - Wizards 109, Jazz 97* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 27 points (9-21 FG, 7-12 3P, 2-2 FT), 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 46 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 27 points (11-19 FG, 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals, 45 minutes)
*Gilbert Arenas*: 31 points (10-19 FG, 6-8 3P, 5-9 FT), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 45 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.25.06 - Clippers 116, Wizards 101* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 31 points (13-26 FG, 2-8 3P, 3-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 38 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 12 points (6-13 FG), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 28 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 17 points (5-16 FG, 1-7 3P, 6-8 FT), 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal, 38 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.26.06 - Wizards 116, Warriors 98* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 40 points (12-22 FG, 7-13 3P, 9-9 FT), 3 rebounds, 10 assists, 4 steals, 1 block, 43 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 31 points (11-23 FG, 2-5 3P, 7-7 FT), 14 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 43 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 11 points (5-9 FG, 1-2 3P), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 36 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.28.06 - Wizards 97, Kings 84* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Caron Butler*: 23 points (8-21 FG, 7-9 FT), 9 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 37 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antonio Daniels*: 17 points (7-12 FG, 3-3 FT), 2 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal, 45 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 17 points (6-17 FG, 5-5 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 steal, 45 minutes


----------



## MJG

*3.31.06 - Rockets 105, Wizards 103* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 28 points (12-25 FG, 4-9 3P), 9 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Gilbert Arenas*: 27 points (8-24 FG, 1-8 3P, 10-11 FT), 1 rebound, 11 assists, 4 steals, 45 minutes)
*Jared Jeffries*: 15 points (6-11 FG, 1-2 3P, 2-4 FT), 9 rebounds, 2 steals, 34 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4**.1.06 - Spurs 106, Wizards 99* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 31 points (9-18 FG, 2-6 3P, 11-16 FT), 8 assists, 2 steals, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 26 points (11-19 FG, 4-7 3P), 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 46 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 21 points (7-15 FG, 1-2 3P, 6-7 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 41 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4**.4.06 - Wizards 105, Knicks 90* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 13 points (4-10 FG, 1-3 3P, 4-4 FT), 4 rebounds, 13 assists, 6 steals, 31 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antawn Jamison*: 18 points (8-14 FG, 2-5 3P), 2 rebounds, 1 steal, 28 minutes
*Caron Butler*: 18 points (7-14 FG, 1-4 3P, 3-4 FT), 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 35 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4**.5.06 - Wizards 108, Celtics 91* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 38 points (14-22 FG, 5-9 3P, 5-8 FT), 8 rebounds, 8 assists, 4 steals, 43 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Caron Butler*: 26 points (12-19 FG, 2-2 FT), 6 rebounds, 5 steals, 1 block, 40 minutes
*Jared Jeffries*: 8 points (4-6 FG), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 36 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4**.7.06 - Hawks 114, Wizard 101* (Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 41 points (11-27 FG, 6-11 3P, 13-15 FT), 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 42 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Brendan Haywood*: 11 points (4-6 FG, 3-6 FT), 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 28 minutes
*Antawn Jamison*: 24 points (10-32 FG, 3-10 3P, 1-2 FT), 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 47 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4**.8.06 - Heat 99, Wizards 86* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Gilbert Arenas*: 30 points (9-17 FG, 5-8 3P, 7-9 FT), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 41 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Antonio Daniels*: 25 points (6-12 FG, 1-1 3P, 12-14 FT), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 45 minutes
*Andray Blatche*: 8 points (3-7 FG, 2-2 FT), 3 rebounds, 1 block, 18 minutes


----------



## MJG

*4**.10.06 - 76ers 105, Wizards 97* (Game Thread - Box Score - Recap)










*Antawn Jamison*: 37 points (12-24 FG, 3-7 3P, 10-11 FT), 8 rebounds, 45 minutes

_Honorable Mention_
*Jared Jeffries*: 16 points (6-10 FG, 4-5 FT), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 41 minutes
*Gilbert Arenas*: 32 points (7-22 FG, 2-6 3P, 16-21 FT), 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals, 46 minutes


----------

